# Kearny Emergency Ambulance Squad (NJ)



## Gabe0725 (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if their still in operation or anything to that nature? I live around the corner from them & I rarely see them open. Maybe once or twice a month I might see the ambulance driving around & maybe on a full moon night I might actually hear there sirens go off but that doesn't mean their in operation. I looked for any info online & the only thing I found was that they had some financial hardships but where I was looking was dated about 2005 / 2006. The few (and do mean few) times they were open, I wasn't able to go in to find anything out and whenever I happen to call, no answer. I see they have a few nice rigs outside but nothing else.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 4, 2010)

actually yes it does mean they are in operation. Rigs don't pop up out of nowhere.  Volunteer corps don't have secrataries or people in the building 24/7. Yes they do respond to calls.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 4, 2010)

Kearny EMS has been paid mon-fri days for years.  I think in recent times they have gone paid 24/7.  Either they are paid, or they have pad a paid service in town since 2003ish.  Not sure if they are still running out of the Emergency Ambulance Squad building, or somewhere else, but either they aren't very busy, or they aren't going on jobs when you are around.

why don't you stop by one evening and find out?  or stop by the mayor's office/municipal building and ask? I know they have financial issues an for a while EMS was outsources to a private ambulance company. Not sure what the current plan is.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2010)

They aren't listed as members of the First Aid Council, but that doesn't mean they don't operate - they could have gone paid (or started to bill, either way), or become non-aligned.  New Jersey is funny like that. 

It's also possible that they only run as backup to paid EMS, which would mean a low call volume.  Actually, lots of things are possible, but if you see rigs coming out of there, that means they're still in business in some way or another. 

I agree - call up and ask.


----------



## Gabe0725 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. I get out of work early this morn so I'll either go, call or check w/the Town Hall for some type of info.


----------

